# word of the not so wise



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

ive always been told dont trust a chain binder. well the old guys were right. today straping down my fathers bulldozer on the flatbed i tightened the binder and i think the chain was in the way so it didnt go all the way. hit me in the face put a hole right through the skin below my lip i could put my tounge out threw, lostened a bottom tooth and chipped three top teeth drove one of them into my gum the other right back. 7 stiches and a visit to the dentist iam still in pain. iam going to need root canals on two teeth. pray the bottom one heals and caps on the chipped teeth my day sucked. but back to work ive got to go get the thing tomorrow and head aint going near a binder till i forget what happed and get hit again.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Them old guys know what they're talking about...........*

A few years back when I drove for a living, one of our guys got hit with a chain binder while unloading. Although the binder itself didn't injure him, the 5 foot fall off the trailer did - he sustained head injuries and isn't driving any more.

Hope you heal up quick - painful lesson.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Man thats nooo fun!*

I know the dangers of the binders, and I'm usually pretty careful with them. Only once I got one flung back on me and it was my hand between the binder and the hard rubber track on a paver.

It didn't feel pretty (of course Mr. Safety didn't have his gloves on!) but its better than your smack in the face!

Hope you feel better and sorry about your accident!


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about your bad day, one thing you might think about is to start using only rachet binders. They allow you to tighten a load very tight with out using a cheater bar or the fear of getting your finger pinched or smacked in the face. Just a thought hope you heal quickly.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have gone to ratchets exclusively. I still have binders but I have not used them in a long time. Just easier with ratchets.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

In addition to damaging one's face, chain binders can also do a nasty number on your thumb. 

I've seen a lot of people with their thumb wrapped around the handle when taking a binder off. I always show them the method of keeping your hand open so if it does go SNAP! it doesn't take the thumb with it.

Some pay attention, some don't..................................


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

The ones that don't, will have trouble hitch-hiking.

Bruce


----------

